# Schwinn 1985 (but maybe a 1986) Traveler...



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

OK, just picked this one up. Photos as purchased and brought home.
Had a dry spell for awhile, and I needed something to work on. And when this came up at $60 I jumped on it, of course. Do I need it? No, of course not! But... my size frame 

Head badge shows and end of year build in 1985, but the decals say 1986 (also this has downtube shifters). 1987 had downtube shifters, but made into the frame, not a clamp- on like this one. Transition, I guess...?? Overall, the bike appears to be 100% original, right down to the Schwinn Record tires that still hold air.

Rear rack should clean up, and it also has a Cateye Speedometer...side mirror (_that's coming off!!_) and a water bottle holder. So let the cleanup begin in the next few days!!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

...and more...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

One more...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

1985 and 1986 Catalog Pages...


----------



## Tim s (Apr 29, 2021)

Harpo, that will clean up nicely, can’t wait to see the finished product. Personally I am not a fan of those racks, I think the bikes look faster/ better without them but thats just me. Enjoy the process I know you will make it look great. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

@Tim s  I don't like them either, and I don't use them for the same reasons. They are functional, but I'll clean it up anyway just to have it.


----------



## PfishB (Apr 30, 2021)

@HARPO, that will clean up nicely.  I had one I picked up for $50 in 2016 from a CL ad, determined it to be an '86/87 based on SN and headbadge though the paint job was a close match for yours.  After cleanup and refub it proved to be a very handsome ride and my airport bike for several years.  I sold it last year during the Covid bike boom, I've gravitated to taller bikes over time. 

As found (no idea why the last owner thought wheel covers would make this a hot rod)



After refurb:


----------



## HARPO (Apr 30, 2021)

@PfishB  Beautiful job! And yours had the better brake levers, making the bike look less "cheap".

I pulled out the saddle stem...and it looks like a bear chewed on it. Last person went round and round with it without using WD-40 to get it out and gouged the heck out of it. I might see what I can do to make it better, or check my Stash for one the same size.


----------



## PfishB (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks, really all I did was clean off the crud and switch out a few bits.  I sympathize on the seat post - I've had quite a few show up with the tell-tale zig-zag scratches, some really deep.  Sometimes some wet sanding with progressive grits followed by a bench buffing session can pretty them up, sometimes not.


----------



## HARPO (May 1, 2021)

All done...but not a crazy detailing. It's needing new tires. (I saw a few splits that I hadn't noticed earlier on). Took it for a quick spin anyway and was impressed on how nicely it rode and shifted. Worth the $60 for sure!

I removed the rack and changed out the water bottle holder to a black one. The blue will go to my "collection" of them. I left the Cateye unit on and will see about getting a battery for it. I have a few from other bikes in a container, but never used one before. I'll see. Also put the kickstand back on the way it was intended to be on. There was a plate made onto the frame to just place the bolt through and not have a top plate ruining the paint. Hope the Dealer didn't do this back then...

Anyway...on to the next"find"!


----------



## Tim s (May 1, 2021)

Looks good Harpo! Tim


----------



## HARPO (May 26, 2021)

Probably going to list it for Sale, now that it has New tires and one New tube on it.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 26, 2021)

What kinda tires?


----------



## HARPO (May 26, 2021)

Kenda. Nothing special.


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 26, 2021)

Your Traveler cleaned up nicely - should sell quickly GLWTS


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 20, 2021)

I would have bought that just for the bar-end mirror! Plus, it's in my size also. Not much happening in my neck of the woods ... other side of the L.I. sound. Much quieter than last year. It's been quality (at bargain basement prices) versus quantity. Every now and then a gem pops up, but mostly it has been low-end stuff at crazy high prices. Probably better that way.  So many bikes, so little storage space!


----------



## dweenk (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice find and very clean too. I have my eye on a sort of mixte (single downtube that splits at the seat tube junction) Traveller of around the same age. I really don't need another bike, so I'm going to wait a week or so before making an offer. 1985 I think.


----------

